# dummy's guide to buying home theater?



## gsusser (Jul 4, 2002)

The last TV I bought was about 4 or 5 years ago, a 32". I'm about ready for a home theater system, but cringe at having to read up on it and then, probably not understand anything. I'm also an idiot when it comes to electronics. So, can I take the lazy way out and just have y'all give me some advice? If so, here are the basics.

I have the Dish 721 and the original DVR, 5__, or something like that. I haven't determined how much I wanna spend, but let's say in the area of $7500. I figure I'm gonna need someone to install all this. I imagine $7500 is not enough for HDTV, nor do I have a clue if dish offers hdtv programming. The room I would set this up in is fairly small, 8'x25', and can probably comfortably accomodate around a 42" or so screen. I would also need a small speaker setup. Also, while the room I want to put it in has a dish hookup, I think there's something not hooked up properly because the reception is lousy (my other TV works fine). So I think I need the help of someone knowledgeable about Dish installation.

I'm right across the river from NYC. Would I be best simply going to a place like Stereo Exchange for recommendations and installation? Any advice appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok I'll help you spend your money.
TV-Mits 48413
A/V Receiver HK avr-525
Speakers AXIOM Epic 50 package(2towers,1center,1sub,2 surrounds)
DVD Denon 1600
Total LESS than $4400
If you want you can spend more for a dlp or lcd tv.


----------



## chris_h (Mar 19, 2003)

I think I have about $6k into my home theater (not including DVDs, lazer disks, and other media). By far the best $100 I spend was my MX-500 universal learning remote control. See www.remotecentral.com for reviews on this and other remotes. The thing I like best is hitting one button and having everything turn off, even the room lights. 
If I were starting from scratch like you are, I would want to make sure I got only components with discrete codes for power on and off. 
Also, I would think that you could get a very nice system for what you have to spend.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Dish has the HD in a box promo going right now I think, is it $1499 for existing customers? Something like that? I'm not sure. But it includes an 811 and an HDTV, and you could buy a DVD, an A/V receiver, and some speakers, and still be under $2500 or so.

If you want an HD PVR though (like your 721 plus HD recording) you'll need the 921. If you have the money then consider the 921 and sell your 721.


----------



## Orange Man (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey

First of all I have a hard time picturing a 8' wide room. Second you have allot of room with that budget ($7200) but like Tank said you can obtain a good HT at little more than half that. There's a few things I'd recommend before you jump in head first.

First--educate yourself on some elements of HT. The basics,DTS,DD 5.1 how it works. The components that make a HT like the speakers,DVD,rear projection,AV receivers,cables,wiring,etc...How this works,why does this hook here,what this does? This is to help you so you don't get taken by some salesperson. Knowledge is the key here. Plus it'll help when it comes down to finalizing the deal. The more you know ,and I'm still learning, you'll enjoy your HT even more.

Second-- Don't tell the salesperson your "max" amount you can spend. You'll walk out with $10K with of stuff you don't need. A good salesperson will ask you your needs,your space and a "ballpark " of what you plan to spend. Then give you several choices in TV,speakers,DVD, and receiver. This is why it's important to have some degree of HT know-how so you "don't" get overwhelmed.

Third--- Hit the web. There's some good HT forums that can provide you with a ton of answers and consumer advice. Here's two : www.hometheaterspot.com and www.hometheaterforum.com

As far as products your eyes and ears will be your best friend. Speaking of which. Have them put the TV and speakers thru various demos. Especially the speakers. Do not demo music you're familiar with. Get a couple of different "flavors" like latin,easy listening and my favorite contemporary jazz. Listen to the sound not the music.

With products here's some to start with:

RPTV---48' to 55" for your space: Mitsubishi (413, and 513 series), Toshiba (X83 and X93 series), and Hitachi (F500 series)
There are better and more expensive sets. I'd save for a plasma in the next year or so when prices fall even more.

Speakers---So many choices here. $800-$1000 will get you some great sound. My fav's are --Paradigm, Definitive Technology, PSB, Boston

AV Receiver--- There's two names here that allot of folks love---Denon and Harman Kardon (HK to most). About $450 -$650

DVD---Right now it's Denon with the 1600 model. If you want to hold back then the Pioneeer 563 ($179) is a good second choice.

Cables and wiring--- This area of HT is the most debated period. Don't be sold on "more expensive is better and needed. Nor "Monster" is the way to go. But don't cheap out either. Check the forums on this. Expect $200 to $400 tops for now.

Other than that good luck. In the end you'll enjoy it. Life will never be the same.

Kenny J.


----------



## mjz (Jul 27, 2002)

for $7500 you can easly get a nice front projection system with a 100"+ screen!


----------



## mjz (Jul 27, 2002)

My picks for video:
$4000 NEC HT1000 projector
$600 for a nice screen
$500 for a HDTV sat box
$300 for a nice DVD player
the rest towards a sound system

p.s. DO NOT BUY BOSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowlin (Dec 8, 2003)

mjz said:


> p.s. DO NOT BUY BOSE!!!!!!!


Why not...?

-Frank


----------



## mjz (Jul 27, 2002)

because they are a rip off.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Bowlin said:


> Why not...?
> 
> -Frank


"No highs, no lows - must be Bose"...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> because they are a rip off


Truer words were never spoken. With Bose you are paying for marketing and not much more.


----------



## gsusser (Jul 4, 2002)

Hello again, and thanks for all the comments. I've done a little more research -- something I should've done before opening my BIG fat mouth -- and hope y'all can indulge me a little more.

First of all, I remeasured my room more carefully. It's rectangular shaped (for the most part). On the wall where the TV will be placed is a door on one side and a couch on the adjacent wall. The available free space between the door and couch is 4', however, if the TV is placed above the couch which is 26" high, the available wall space is 8.25'.

The reason I mention this is to get advice on whether to get a wall mounted TV (so I can utilize the full 8.25') and have more distance to the chair that I'll be viewing the TV from, or simply go with a TV stand that will enable the TV to be placed above the height of the couch. The distance between the wall where the TV will be placed and the viewing chair is 9'. If I go with a stand, the viewing distance will be that much less.

In addition, I have BIG space limitations in the room and cannot fit full size speakers. I have no intention of using the HT as a source, or my main source, for music. I'm very happy with my stereo system, which is in another room. What do y'all think of satellite speakers and is there anything specific I should know (like, stay away from Bose) before I walk into a store?

I intend to keep my 721 receiver, which is in the living room with my stereo. I'd love to get my mitts on the 921 as an additonal receiver. This is undoubtedly a stoooopid question, but I admit to extreme ignorance -- do I need anything special in the way of a HT receiver to work with the 921? Also, will I need any more inputs on my dish? (I have quad now).

In all likelihood, I'm going to have someone install the system because I'm such a dope. Do HT installers generally know about connecting DISH and troubleshooting? [I get poor satellite reception in this room probably due to a bad cable or something like that.]

Many many thanks.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok you need something thin,so I would suggest plasma,dlp or lcd.Before you ask each one has a different picture look.So you have to judge which one looks the best to you.You will need something to receive HD signals.You have Dish,so you need to upgrade to a hd reciever.To get ota hd signals a antenna is needed.Also need a new cable run from sat dish if there is none now in the room for new tv.You can hire someone to put up the antenna and run cables for you including sat cable,just look in yellow pages.You can find bookshelf speakers if towers are too big,all speakers companies sell both.Make sure you have something for the bookshelves to sit on to get up to ear level.Get the best center channel,it's worth it.Hope this helps


----------

